

The inside story of Israel's bombing of the Syrian nuclear reactor - cpleppert
http://www.commentarymagazine.com/article/bombing-the-syrian-reactor-the-untold-story/

======
mcot2
This was a great read. It gave me a lot of insight on how the big decisions
were made and some of the motivations of the key players in Bush's second
term. I very much liked how Bush let this play out. He basically allowed
Israel to take care of its own business while letting Rice develop a plausible
UN solution that he knew would be unacceptable to Israel in case it became
public and blew up in our faces.

For the US it was a total win. The reactor is gone without direct US military
action, Israel was appeased and we got plausible deniability and the ability
to look like the good guys if it all went sour.

------
CleanedStar
Funny how Syria is a "regime", while Israel is not - meanwhile the 2.5 million
Arabs living in the West Bank are ruled by Jews and have no vote, and no say
in anything whatsoever. The Arabs in East Jerusalem have just been completely
cut off. Yet Israel is called a "democracy" and bankrolled by my American tax
dollars, while countries the Zionists occupy, like Syria (in the Golan
Heights) are "regimes".

~~~
bulletmagnet
Woo boy, you went full Father Coughlin on that comment, didn't you?

